# Whats a good price for beef heart?



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

Creston Valley meat is coming up here next wednesday and I have the day off! I was going to order a box of beef heart just to have since I don't know where to get it up here and I don't know when they will be back.

Its 1.90$ a lb


----------



## SpooOwner (Oct 1, 2010)

Seems high to me. I usually pay under a buck for store-bought beef heart.


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

SpooOwner said:


> Seems high to me. I usually pay under a buck for store-bought beef heart.


where are you located?  I tried ordering them from my store but they come in slices and its 4$ a lb.


----------



## twoisplenty (Nov 12, 2008)

$1.90 is about what I pay at the grocery store. I can sometimes get it for $1.75lb.


----------



## Celt (Dec 27, 2010)

1.90$ a lb? That's what I pay for clearance hearts


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

eh, I ordered them anyway. It was their last box and I'd like to have it. If I find it cheaper, I'll be happy


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

I pay 1.19:smile:


----------



## Saraswati (Aug 26, 2011)

I pay $1.20 as well but that's through my co-op :smile:


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

Saraswati said:


> I pay $1.20 as well but that's through my co-op :smile:


I don't have a co-op


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

Have you looked for a wholesale meat distributor near you? That's about double what we'd pay buying in bulk


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

I buy ours from a local meat market by the case and they just went up on theirs to something like $1.25lb or something. Still not terrible, but its my only source for beef heart. None of our stores carry it.


----------



## Saraswati (Aug 26, 2011)

I go through SoCal BARF and I think they have pick-up sites in NorCal, but there's the issue of you needing to volunteer once a year :frown: I think $1.90 is a good price though considering the meat through Creston Valley is usually grass fed.


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

jdatwood said:


> Have you looked for a wholesale meat distributor near you? That's about double what we'd pay buying in bulk


I have looked. I have not had any lucky in finding one though.


----------



## SpooOwner (Oct 1, 2010)

I'm in DC, and our prices must vary. But if that's grass-fed, it's a great price on both coasts!


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

1.49 for individual crypacked hearts. 99c a lb for 30 lb cases.


----------



## swolek (Mar 31, 2011)

I pay 0.99/lb for whole ones but they haven't had beef hearts in a few weeks now . Another store has them cut up for 1.99/lb, though.


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

Liz said:


> I pay 1.19:smile:


HEY...me too!!!LOL :lol:


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

I'm in Ga and I pay $1.25 per lb here. The only other places I've seen that even sell it around here are $1.99. Of course I'm having to make out with my butcher a little bit to get that price....:biggrin1:


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Oh dear, I'm at $2.79 lb. I must have sucker written across my forehead.
Doesn't worry me too much though, I only have a 40lb dog to feed thank goodness. If I had a bunch of dogs I'd be....well, I don't know what I'd do.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

I also pay a pretty high price but not $2.79! I get it for $1.79 if I buy 30 pounds.


----------



## paigej (Oct 7, 2011)

I saw it the other day for $2 something at the store I usually find my best deals at. At another store I believe it was $1.50.


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

I pay a little over a dollar from my butcher. I hate math so I'm not going to do it but I get a 60lb case for $67. 

I really, REALLY do hate doing any kind of math. Hahaha.


----------

